# Local LICENSED plumbing contractor installation



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

These guys are known for this crap. Shall I spill the beans on the internet who did this for all the world to see?














I notified the home owner that they should have pulled a permit for this and that there are several code violations. Some of said violations are putting the occupants' lives at risk.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dayem that's some mighty fine Tin House on Wheels Plumbing ... :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well the t an p is certainly not good, and I see no electrical disconnect. Other than that it just looks like a crummy house that was not plumbed in with care.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Indie said:


> Well the t an p is certainly not good, and I see no electrical disconnect. Other than that it just looks like a crummy house that was not plumbed in with care.


No valve on the incoming line, no pan, no expansion tank if it's a closed system


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

It looks gud to me.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The previous heater had a pan and drain. The new heater didn't fit so they just removed it. I'm am hearing this from the occupant of the home anyway. Heater is on slab at same level as the rest of the house with clear path for water to flow.

They were required to pull a permit for that change out, of course they didn't.

T/p is 1/4" ID copper running up hill! 

No shut off valve. 

No electrical disconnect.

Old 12/2 NM power cable running 4500W elements on either a 30 or 50 amp breaker (they weren't labeled in the sub-panel and the occupant didn't know which was which). 



Indie said:


> Well the t an p is certainly not good, and I see no electrical disconnect. Other than that it just looks like a crummy house that was not plumbed in with care.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Protech, I wouldn't be posting those work photo's and bragging about that install...got anything better? :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Call code enforcement. Fine could be triple the orig. permit fee...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd prefer that you stop posting pics of my work.

Thanks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How does the cute oriental lady figure into all of this?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

They would have been better off to just leave the T&P unconnected rather than attaching it to that.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you at least get the rewards code off the sticker?


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Bet you can find that company on Craig's List.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Are those black iron banded couplings I see on the top of the tank?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

What do their gas heater installs look like


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Be afraid my friend, be very afraid :laughing:



easttexasplumb said:


> What do their gas heater installs look like


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Besides the t an p problem. That is a almost common install look in the rural parts of the counties, and lake homes around here. 

You rarerly, and I mean rarely see water heater pans. Did I mention rarely? You gotta go to the big city for that kinda fancy plumbing work. 

People's reaction to the cost of one is quite amusing. If you install a heater, and pan. When they look at the bill, you will get questions like "How much would it have been without that?" :yes:

Heck at that rate, your lucky to see it elevated in a garage. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Turn them in with the pictures. Think I would not? In a heart beat. Whenever I do anything I always bring it up to code and then some. I always tell people of the violations and tell them this is what I suggest be done because I dont have time to be coming back and repairing something that should have been done right in the first place.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I would give the chief plumbing inspector of Polk County a call in a heartbeat. The a holes must have attended one of them 15 minute "learn how" now I am classes...


----------

